# In the market for a new 4x4



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im looking to get a new 4x4. I had an old 350 foreman (sold it, but trying to get it back). I have a an '07 rubicon, and my dad has a '07 Rincon. All hondas, i've been looking into Brutes, and Polaris RZRs. But what do you guys think? Whats a good quad or SxS out there, i dont have any experience with non-honda bikes so any input is much appreciated. Oh and if you could give me a quick list of pros and cons of your suggestions. (asking for alot, i know. sorry about that. Im very indecisive) And i plan to take it deep, not much of a trail rider. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dkmuddin (Jul 12, 2011)

Polaris 850xp eps 
Or
Can am outlander 800r
-both great atvs for muddin. But in the long run the can am might cost you more because they cost more then Polaris. I have an 850 now and it's an outstanding atv but this is just my opinion


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I could never trust a 850XP after this. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=177152#post177152

I'm seeing more and more Can-Ams where I ride, everyone I ride with buys used and beats the crap out of their bikes. I have yet to hear one bad thing about them. Rotax is a good motor. and the seats are the softest I ever sat on.

Grizzlys are good strong bikes. I saw a 550 that impressed me, turning 30" backs stock (in water) a buddy beats on his 700 every weekend and it gets him home every time. 

I love my brute. Only complaints are the front diff seals and the guy that had it before me. He put 4000 miles on it and never did any work on it, long story short I got a deal on it even if I did have to rebuild it. I have almost undone the damage that was done to it the 4 1/2 years before I got it. Now it's my baby, I have never thought "I wish I had more power" 

I did the Honda thing, Recon, Rancher 420, Rincon 650. I still have the Recon and I will never sell it. EFI on the Rancher 420 crapped out once a week. Rincon had no pulling power to speak of. BRGR will fix this I am told. Mine had some power mods done and would do ok with 27" skinny outlaws. 30mph in first gear is a little much if you ask me, but it never let ne down. it had 3000 miles when I got it and I took it to 6000. I do miss it some times. With stock tires it would hang with sport bikes on the trails and creek, with 27s it just never had the WOW that the brute has with 29.5s.

Any bike has its problems, most are caused by the rider. If you take care of your bike it will last, even if you ride hard. And FYI, Rotax and Kawi V-twins HATE to have ANY water in them.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

good an bad in all makes 1 buddy got a 850popo with all the bells an whistles problems from day one trans, ball joints, clutches, it stayed in shop for the best part of the first year.
my son bought a new can am xmr or what ever they are called almost 6months ago. i think he has rode it 2 times for a total of 6hrs 1st ride electrical to a crap air suspenison an power sterring would not work, sat in shop 2mo, removed from that authorized dealer with no fix a stuff in boxes, put it back together an broke both rear axles (gorrilia)loading it on trailer to take it another dealer that said they could fix it been there ever since memorial day . like i said good an bad in all, myself i prefer the brutes cheaper than canned hams, about the same as the popo on price, but theres alot of support, parts,an advice on the forums for the brutes, they have there fair share of problems, but to me they are alot easier to work on, iwork on all makes an models, i will usely drink 4-6 beers after i finish my day, an i have nicknamed the popo 12 packer, as at the end of the day with it it takes a 12 pack to get settled down, good luck on you choice 
i have not said anything about hondas 1 hell of a machine but in my opinion they have never made a mud bike if they ever do i will try to get one


----------



## dkmuddin (Jul 12, 2011)

I have over 800 miles on my 850 and ive yet to have a problem with it. All quads will have pros and cons no matter what. When the day ends its what YOU want and if YOU had fun. You could go on for just about forever with the pros and cons of each ATV but no atv perfect. In my opinion Polaris and Can-am make great ATVs but im not saying there perfect, because polaris is heavy and can-am has a weak frame. This is just my opinion but im just trying to help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah sometimes you just get a lemon. One built on friday about 4pm. Usually has nothing to do w/ the brand name. Everyone here has had problems with every brand.

Really all depends on what kind of riding you do & what you want to do with it. It seems as though your set up for mud on your honda. What is it that you dont like about it? SRA? Any of the big bore IRS bikes can be made into a capable mudder. Some are just easier to mod than others. I.E. the KQ is a great bike but from what I read snorkeling and clutching are a pain. Same goes with the PoPo, great bike but not easy to snork and not cheap to clutch. The brute however can be snorked really easy and cheap, and mild clutching changes can be made for $20. But they like water the LEAST of any of the brands out there... Meaning if you get a little water in it, your pretty much looking at a rebuild eventually if not real soon, whereas with some of the single cylinder motors a good flush & you can keep riding her till the wheels fall off w/o a rebuild.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

so my opinion is gonna come out biased but here goes... Arctic cat 650H1. Great torque, highest stock GC, can fit 29.5s on it stock with no rubbing issues and can turn them without clutch work. easiest bikes to work on IMO. never blow belts bc it has a wetclutch system (constant tension belt instead of "slip and grip") and very low geared machines. very simple to snork and tons of FREE mods you can do to add power. newer ones have updated bevels and can take tons of swamping without a hitch. full diff lock for TRUE 4wd and rebuildable axles. seals are great on them and you wont have to worry about milking diffs. also best thing i can come up with overall is most drivetrain parts and exhaust parts are interchangable from the 400-1000 AC.

cons: it is a carbed bike so if you want efi, its not for you, if you get one older than 08 they have weak bevels and WILL go out eventually. they are very heavy (which can be a pro or con) and they are no speed demon.. i think they max out at 58 from the factory. 

if you want a mud ready bike without worrying about belts or rebuilds from one dunking, this is the best way to go. has around 14-15 inches of gc just by putting a 29.5 or 30 on it.

that was as Non-biased as i could be seeing as how im an AC fan.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah sometimes you just get a lemon. One built on friday about 4pm. Usually has nothing to do w/ the brand name. Everyone here has had problems with every brand.
> 
> Really all depends on what kind of riding you do & what you want to do with it. It seems as though your set up for mud on your honda. What is it that you dont like about it? SRA? Any of the big bore IRS bikes can be made into a capable mudder. Some are just easier to mod than others. I.E. the KQ is a great bike but from what I read snorkeling and clutching are a pain. Same goes with the PoPo, great bike but not easy to snork and not cheap to clutch. The brute however can be snorked really easy and cheap, and mild clutching changes can be made for $20. But they like water the LEAST of any of the brands out there... Meaning if you get a little water in it, your pretty much looking at a rebuild eventually if not real soon, whereas with some of the single cylinder motors a good flush & you can keep riding her till the wheels fall off w/o a rebuild.


I love my honda but im hating the SRA. I didnt think i'd be mudding this often when i got so didnt think it would be an issue... i was wrong. Im looking for IRS and more power. If i can find an cost "friendly" way to get IRS and more power on the Rubicon ill be a happy camper.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol ^ well none of those go together! unfortunately. 

I agree with kitty though picking up a slightly used Cat or Brute would be a good choice IMO. Just make sure you look it over good as with anything. We can def. help with what to look for on the brutes.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

and i can help you out as much as possible if you decide to go CAT.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. Really appreciate it. Ill let you know what my probable route will be in the near future and see how you all can help me from there. Btw slowly but surely falling in love with the brutes.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Just wait till you ride one.  My cousin is in love with mine. When we ride I play in the deep water, when we get out of the deep water I let her have the brute and I ride her Rincon. My motor says "what tires?" lol


----------

